# Crossbow Target Trigger – New Design



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

I lost the ability to shoot compound due to a bad shoulder. When I was shooting compound there were endless toys one could buy to help or claim to help with accuracy. Each year new and improved releases, stabilizers, dampers, rests, scopes, peeps, etc were on offer. Not so for the crossbow, until now. I discovered this trigger on another crossbow forum.

There is a company out of Toronto called TriggerTech (triggertech.com) that has made a hunting (break at 2.5 pounds and target (break at 1.5 pounds) crossbow trigger. Their press release states “Our trigger has a patent pending independent rolling sear engagement surface that allows for a clean and controlled break”.... Right now they have the triggers for Excalibur bows but will have ones for other brands in the future.

I received the TriggerTech target trigger (1.5 pound pull) a week and a half ago. In the small white box was the trigger, detailed instructions and new screws pretreated with loctite (any screws that fit into the trigger unit are included) and an allen key.

I put the new trigger into the bow easily, without incident. The next day I went off to the range to sight in the scope. The first shot was totally unexpected as I pulled/squeezed the trigger as I always had. I forgot the trigger was no longer the 3.3 pound factory one. After that I took up the pressure slowly and quickly learned the feel of the 1.5 pound trigger with the new design. The take up was only a very very short distance (feels like a mm or so) then the solid wall was hit. Slightly more pressure and the shot broke and the arrow was off. The "glass rod breaking feel" described in other threads concerning this new trigger design was truly correct.

I shot from 10 to 50 yards free holding. The scopes left-right was perfect, the only adjustment was the bow shot a little high. Once that adjustment was made the bow was dead on. The arrows grouped tighter than they ever have before. The target face of my target is covered in small dots. After slapping a few arrows and robin hooding one I thought it a good idea to put one or two arrows per dot though the friend I was shooting with thought I should continue using the same dot. He really enjoyed the robin hood and wanted to see more. My improved accuracy due to the trigger was remarkable in his eyes and mine. The proof in the pudding was the 3D shoot I went to this weekend past.

Last Sunday was the first outdoor 3D tournament of the year in my area. The course was super wet and muddy. The temperature was 3C with a slight wind making it feel colder. The bow performed as it did in practice the week before. Unfortunately I was having too much fun and made a couple of scope errors, used the wrong chevron. Even with those mistakes and distractions, I still shot a good score. 

The trigger reminds me of the feel of a two stage match trigger. The crispness of the shot break is startling.

The improvement in my accuracy and enjoyment of using the bow is worth the cost. Compared to the Excalibur factory with its long distance from take up to the final shot break, the TriggerTech trigger completes this in a fraction of the distance. The shot's feel is like comparing apples to oranges between the two triggers. This short, sharp, firm wall breaking, described as breaking a glass rod in forum threads makes the factory trigger seem like pulling a popsicle stick. 

If any of you get the chance to try this new trigger, TAKE IT! If any of you that can afford the trigger without the chance of trying it, make the purchase. You won't be sorry. I am certainly glad I did.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Really well done review Bill what is the cost of the trigger and shipping time sounds like you came across a well deserve product to look into once again well done


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

The hunting trigger (2.5 pound pull) is $150.00 and the target trigger (1.5 pound pull) is $180.00. Here is their email address if you have any specific questions ..... [email protected]


----------

